# AKC CAT: Would you do it with your dog?



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

No, not cats. Coursing ability testings
. I just got my weekly winners thing from AKC in my email, and it had the first 10 dogs to get their CA pictured in it. 

I think it would be cool to do with my dogs, I know there are a couple of bulldogs doing it, since I checked the results on AKC's website. 

How bout you, would you do it? Someone also asked this on another forum like website I am so, so I thought I would ask it here. 

From what I have read about it, your dog would be running by itself, on two different course lengths depending on the size of your dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd so it with my crew. I know Strauss would be hardcore interested.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I started it with Nubs in the UKC, and that's how it tore his CCL....

I'll never do it again...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm a little paranoid about injury myself. I thought about it, but I don't think I'm going to. Agility/Rally/OB is enough


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

If it was convenient, I'd take Gatsby to it. I want to get him into more things (because we both like things) that... how can I put this delicately, evaluate the dog's talent more than his ability to give a fig about what his owner is doing.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I would love- love- love- to try this with Eli (thats him in my avatar). He hated conformation-so we tried agility but he doesn't like the ramp much. He is ok with obedience but he says it is not really fUN...we want fun
Lure coursing I think he could get in to. He loves to run and he is very fast. He takes off in the backyard and none of the others can catch him- he runs and runs and runs. I am trying to find a place in my area that teaches it so I could see if he would chase what he needs to. He tends to like things to be his idea- not that he is stubborn or anything-he is just well -yeah- stubborn. If I could convince him to give it a try I think we would have a blast.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd love to try it with Prophet after he gets his "bionic" hips, but I'm afraid of additional injuries, too!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I think just for the heck of it, I would try the ability testing. That would be a hoot that a rottweiler has proven he has coursing abilities. I doubt I would make it a true sport of ours though...I got enough on my doggie training plate.

Actually, I think the risk of injury may not be as high with the CAT as it is with "real Lure Coursing." I just pulled this off of the AKC website:



> AKC Coursing Ability Tests do not require dogs to run as far as dogs in lure coursing trials.
> 
> They also do not have to execute extreme turns, with no turn being more acute than 90 degrees.
> Dogs under 12-inches at the withers have a course of approximately 300 yards. Dogs more than 12 inches at the withers race approximately 600 yards. The 600-yard course must be completed within 2 minutes and the 300-yard course within 1½ minutes.


That doesn't sound any worse than running around outside after a tennis ball. If it does come to New England...I think I will try it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was actually just considering this a few nights ago, weird. I'd love to see what Tag and Auz would do, I know they would both give a chase...but not sure if Tag would lose interest or not. I don't know if my dogs are well-conditioned enough to have me be comfortable with them doing a 600 yard sprint or not...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

> "In order to pass the test, a dog running alone must pursue a lure, completing the course with enthusiasm and without interruption within a given time."


Oh man, Maisy would be all over this. It's like they made the sport up just for her.

But yea, I'd be too worried about injuries to actually do it.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

While I can't do the AKC runs, stupid bans on mixed breeds, lol, I do take both Dia and Buddy to lure coursing events here along with my normal field trials. Buddy could really careless, he likes to chase for a bit but once he can't catch it he gives up and come running back to me all proud of himself. Dia on the other hand will run the lure into the ground, in fact she's actually 'killed' the lure twice now on her runs. LoL They really underestimated how quick she can make a turn and lunge after the lure. But then I'm fairly certain Dia has sighthound in her so its not all that surprising!

It is a ton of fun though, but you really do have to make sure you're dog is healthy and flexible enough for the runs. And that the person designing the run has it set for different breeds. A course run by a greyhound or basenji could seriously injure some of the bulkier dogs attempting it! ^^


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tavi said:


> While I can't do the AKC runs, stupid bans on mixed breeds, lol, I do take both Dia and Buddy to lure coursing events here along with my normal field trials. Buddy could really careless, he likes to chase for a bit but once he can't catch it he gives up and come running back to me all proud of himself. Dia on the other hand will run the lure into the ground, in fact she's actually 'killed' the lure twice now on her runs. LoL They really underestimated how quick she can make a turn and lunge after the lure. But then I'm fairly certain Dia has sighthound in her so its not all that surprising!
> 
> It is a ton of fun though, but you really do have to make sure you're dog is healthy and flexible enough for the runs. And that the person designing the run has it set for different breeds. A course run by a greyhound or basenji could seriously injure some of the bulkier dogs attempting it! ^^


You can show your mixed breed with AKC, you just need a canine partners number. One or two of the first dogs to finish their title for this were mixed breed.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Ah that is true for the coursing, I forgot, LoL I was thinking AKC fielding events so far as I've seen there are still only allowing purebreds...at least around here. So I'll take that back, it would be interesting to try and AKC course as well.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

If they had a test around here and the surface was good I'd let Kim & Webba give it a shot -- they'd love it  Kim especially.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

LoL Wanna see if they're in your area? - http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/lure_coursing/CAT_Upcoming_Events.pdf


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah by "if" I meant they aren't now but who knows maybe someday they will be


----------

